# [SOLVED] problem z update system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1

## halvmork

Witam, proszę o pomoc, aktualizuję KDE do wersji 4.6.1 i nie chce mi się poprawnie zainstalować pakiet system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1

```

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

CMake Warning: The variable, 'CMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'KDE4_BUILD_TESTS', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1_build

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1_build"

make -j3 

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1

>>> Install system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/image/ category kde-base

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1_build"

make -j3 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/image/ install 

make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.

emake failed

 * ERROR: kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1 failed (install phase):

 *   died running make install, base_src_install

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 6674:  Called kde4-meta_src_install

 *   environment, line 4086:  Called kde4-base_src_install

 *   environment, line 3633:  Called cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line 1763:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_install'

 *   environment, line  709:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_install

 *   environment, line 2209:  Called base_src_install

 *   environment, line 1403:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" "$@" install || die "died running make install, $FUNCNAME";

```

Ustawienia mojego systemu

```

bursztyn src # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.43 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.37-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6550_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 Mar 2011 00:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA skype-eula dlj-1.1 AdobeFlash-10 AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8@euro"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa amd64 ao arts audiofile bash-completion berkdb bidi bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dga directfb dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss emerald encode esd exif extras fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gdu gif gimp glut gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv icu imagemagick ipv6 jabber java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lame lcms ldap libnotify mad melt mikmod mime mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl plasma png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar rdesktop readline samba sdl secure-delete semantic-desktop session spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis wavpack webkit winbind wmf x264 xcb xinei xinerama xml xmp xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="intel evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Pozdrawiam   :Smile: Last edited by halvmork on Fri Apr 01, 2011 7:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mole

I have exactly the same problem upgrading system-config-printer-kde from 4.4.0. Masking 4.6.1 does not help, as 4.6.0 fails in the same way  

Mam dokładnie ten sam problem modernizacji system-config-printer-kde z 4.4.0. Maskowanie 4.6.1 nie pomaga, a nie 4.6.0 w ten sam sposób

(google polska   :Very Happy: )

----------

## mole

solved by setting active python version to 2.6, running python-updater, then re-emerging kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1

Rozwiązane poprzez ustawienie aktywnej wersji pythona na 2.6, wykonanie python-updater i "przeemerge-owanie" kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1.

--- Edited by moderator:

I polished a little your Polish to make it more understandable. Thanks mole!  :Smile: 

Kurt Steiner

----------

## halvmork

Działa   :Very Happy: 

Dziękuję za pomoc

Waldek

----------

